# Jourdan Dunn - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (21x) update



## Mandalorianer (8 Nov. 2012)

​


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (9 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Jourdan Dunn - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (13x)*

Thanks for this lady! :thumbup:
Tobi


----------



## koftus89 (9 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Jourdan Dunn - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (13x)*

sehr schön. danke.


----------



## Q (9 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Jourdan Dunn - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (13x)*

schräges Outfit auf dem Catwalk  :thx:


----------



## beachkini (14 Nov. 2012)

Jourdan Dunn attends the after party for the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lavo NYC on November 7, 2012 in New York City.


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
(8 Dateien, 6.889.038 Bytes = 6,570 MiB)


----------



## tstephan18 (15 Nov. 2012)

Danke für die schönen Bilder von der Fashion Show! Mehr davon!


----------



## d0p3 (19 Nov. 2012)

super girl danke


----------



## Taleras (25 Nov. 2012)

sexy bilder,
danke fürs uploaden!

mfg,


----------



## mbenzstang (27 Dez. 2012)

she hot..! thanks !!


----------

